# What to do with Rotating Tree Stand?



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm trying to think of what can be done with a rotating christmas tree stand. Any ideas?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm sure there are way better ideas than mine. One thought came to mind. Similar to a girls musical jewelry box. Attach a lifesize ballerina prop in a pose of some sort but the difference being would be something macabre. I'm thinking Tim Buton-esque like Coraline. A figure that is dirty, tattered, and perhaps rotting. A perfect character would be something like Acid Pop-Tart has created in her photos. She's got the look I'm thinking about. Beautiful stuff...check out her profile.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a two-faced greeter with one face angelic and the other demented? The hand on the angelic side could be holding out something harmless like a lantern and the demented side a bloody knife.

Depending on what you have as a haunt or yard display, you could also make it into a rotating signpost - the effect of the signs constantly moving and pointing in different directions would suggest a demented, Alice in Wonderland topsy-turvyness, especially if you added a cackling laugh track.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I've always wanted to have a Halloween tree... A large well shaped, dead branch, or a bundle of branches tied together... Maybe from a Locust tree - the ones with the big thorns. Spray paint it all black, then use orange and purple lights, pumpkins and skulls for balls. Maybe use twine or rose vines for garland. Then just put it on your turner!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm thinking something like a rotisserie with a body on it. But I'm kinda disturbed first thing in the morning.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about a stack of Jack-o-lanterns that get progressively smaller as they get higher.
With various faces, and maybe a wireless speaker or two planted in the middle of the stack. You can have them singing, arguing about the view, telling jokes, etc.
What kind of theme or feel does your haunt have? It seems to me that that would be a strong determining factor in what you could/should do.
Keep us posted.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Two skeletal newlyweds, still in their rotted formal attire, forever locked in a unending wedding waltz.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your great ideas! I have a cemetery themed yard haunt, so I want something to really fit that theme.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Just to get us thinking...
Mount a skelleton on top of the stand lying horizontally in a break dancing position making it look like he's spinning. 

Attach the stand vertically to the back of a gravestone and have something revolve around the back of it like a floating head, as it peeks from one side...over the top and then around to the other side.

Mount the stand upside down on a porch over hang or something and attach a ghost prop to look like it's flying in circles.


----------



## abaron13 (Sep 25, 2011)

I figured it out: I created this guy out of an old talking skeleton that I hadn't used in a while and a pvc frame. The skull has an aux input as well as a mic, so I loaded some Edgar Allen Poe into an mp3 player and this is the result.








2894855E-7145-4CCB-B876-EC2C44754131-1148-000002C21A95C67E.mp4 video by abaron13 - Photobucket


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

You could make the picture below and make it rotate:


----------

